# Breed of rescue - blackmouth cur?



## vgnaedig

Hi everyone,

I'm new and wanted to get insight from a crowd. I rescued my dog about a year ago when she was about a year old. She came to me in New York from a shelter in Florence, Alabama. I know she's probably a mix, but I just discovered Blackmouth Curs and I'm wondering if anyone think she may have a lot of that in her. It was so exciting for me to see BMC's and learn about them, it could make so much sense!

Her temperament is exactly that of BMC's (loooves people and kids, loves to hunt pigeons, squirrels, loves to chase cats) she's extremely fast, has webbed feet, has a black roof of mouth and gums, and is a little stocky and very strong. She needs a ton of exercise, we run her every day.

Her coloring has a bit more black in it than most BMC's I've seen (she has a widow's peak and some black hairs in her coat), but considering she came from AL, I'm guessing it's a strong possibility. She's also only 35lbs which I know is on the small side for a BMC. 

Any thoughts/opinions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Bones

vgnaedig said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new and wanted to get insight from a crowd. I rescued my dog about a year ago when she was about a year old. She came to me in New York from a shelter in Florence, Alabama. I know she's probably a mix, but I just discovered Blackmouth Curs and I'm wondering if anyone think she may have a lot of that in her. It was so exciting for me to see BMC's and learn about them, it could make so much sense!
> 
> Her temperament is exactly that of BMC's (loooves people and kids, loves to hunt pigeons, squirrels, loves to chase cats) she's extremely fast, has webbed feet, has a black roof of mouth and gums, and is a little stocky and very strong. She needs a ton of exercise, we run her every day.
> 
> Her coloring has a bit more black in it than most BMC's I've seen (she has a widow's peak and some black hairs in her coat), but considering she came from AL, I'm guessing it's a strong possibility. She's also only 35lbs which I know is on the small side for a BMC.
> 
> Any thoughts/opinions would be much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 116793
> View attachment 116801
> View attachment 116777
> View attachment 116785
> View attachment 116809


BMC mixes are pretty common down here so I wouldn't doubt it if she had some cur in her. She also looks like she may be shepherd mixed too. I have a BMC GSD mix from a rural shelter here and she has a slight resemblance to him though he is about 50lbs heavier.


----------



## glinda

She's darling! I too have a rescue blackmouth cur (most likely a mix), taken out of the city pound. Got her in May when she was around 5 months old. She is very respectful of our indoor cats, but man, she wants to chase the neighborhood cats when we go for walks. She is also a little on the small side - about 38 pounds.


----------

